# L-Theanine



## gridleak47

Ive had anxiety (GAD, etal.) and dysthymia for over 50 years. Ive taken various SSRI's, tricyclics etc over the years but never was able to tolerate or find benefit from any of them. I happened upon some web threads about the amino acid L-Theanine (an extract from green tea) and how many benefit from taking it in the form of reduced anxiety, depression, improved sleep and general relaxation, as well as reduced effects of ADD/ADHD. I was highly skeptical as I generally tend to be about such things, but after one of my sons called and told me he was taking it and how much better he felt as a result, I figured "what the heck"....didn't seem to have any down side to it. I purchased a bottle of 60 200mg L-Theanine and began taking one a day in the late afternoon. The second night after I began taking them I slept like a log all night long. My mind was clearer and my general outlook was miraculously much more positive. After a week I was like a new person! Not euphoric or anything, just even keeled and more energetic and outgoing. As stated by all the other reports, there were NO negative side effects at all. Perhaps the most effective thing Ive ever found for what ails me. Just wanted to pass that along to others that might want to give it shot. Be well


----------



## we'reoutoftoiletpaper

Did you have to buy it at a specialty store? How much did it cost?


----------



## Antigua

Hi, quite new to forums, so hope this is picked up by the appropriate people. I would like to try taking L-Theanine, however, there are lots of options on which products to buy and would like some help on how to choose one. I am told there are lots of phoney products aroundRegards


----------

